# TF2 Connection Problem (Not my internet!)



## Yoyaya (Dec 19, 2012)

When I go onto TF2, and then I click servers, and no servers come up. It doesn't work. Not even if I wait all day and all night it doesn't work. Why isn't it working? Is there something stuffed with my TF2? Please help!

~Yoyaya


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Check your firewall settings to see if TF2 or Steam are being blocked.

Try the suggestions in this Steam forums thread: Team Fortress 2 Connection issue...


PELUXA1 said:


> TF2 Classic Fix: Disable Steam Cloud, delete your TF2 Folder, Verify the game's cache, add -autoconfig to the game's launch options (once), run the game...


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I can confirm that the servers are most definitely up. Have you tried verifying your game cache on Steam? If that doesn't work, it must be your internet - incorrect port forwardings, or blocked by a firewall perhaps? Trying Steam as an Administrator.

EDIT: Beaten to it!


----------



## Yoyaya (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok thanks  I will go check!


----------



## Yoyaya (Dec 19, 2012)

I would like to ask how you be administrator on steam.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Right click on the shortcut > Properties > Advanced > check the box "Always run as administrator > OK > Apply > OK.

Let me know if this works


----------



## Yoyaya (Dec 19, 2012)

Not working 
I think it has something to do with Interguard


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Very likely. Thanks for mentioning it.

Have you tried disabling Interguard?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Try bouncing your modem and router. Also try changing your closest server location in Steam's settings to see if it helps.


----------

